

Why Zend Framework (over framework X)? - chrisacky
http://chrisacky.posterous.com/why-zend-framework

======
debacle
Magento using Zend Framework is neither an endorsement of Magento nor an
endorsement of ZF.

Magento is a steaming shitfest, and has been for some time.

> Try and attend a PHP developers conference where there isn't a discussion on
> ZF

I've never been to a single conference where _anyone_ spoke on the _merits_ of
ZF.

> ...try and find a jobs board that doesn't mention a requirement of ZF on the
> first page.

I've worked with and at ~30 companies in the last 5 years. Of those, the only
ones that used and ZF libraries did so because that was the only way to get
certain third party integrations (PayPal, for example) or because they didn't
know better options existed.

> Zend Framework was one of the first major frameworks to embrace PHP 5.3

This is an out-and-out lie.

\-----

The Symfony guys are good. When you're in a room of PHP devs, chances are most
of them are WordPress jockeys. When you're in a room with PHP devs that use
Symfony, chances are they know Ruby or Python or Perl or C, but use PHP
because that's what clients like to deploy on, and they use Symfony because it
gets the job done.

~~~
lsmith77
Magento is non the less one of the most popular shop solutions. I also see it
having lots of issues, but maybe the fact that there isnt anything better
shows that it isnt so easy to do a good shop.

------
moystard
While the article from Fabien was respectful and just presenting facts he
thinks are true about Symfony, this one just looks trollish.

It seems that you think some statements in his post are wrong, or biased,
which is find, but your answer just looks like a child rant.

~~~
shanelja
I agree, it seems like he hasn't really thought about his response, having
written and pushed it out so fast that he hasn't even had a chance to spell or
grammar check it.

~~~
stedaniels
He also showed that he failed to read Fabien's post and mistakenly thought
that Fabien was comparing Symfony directly to Zend. In fact Fabien said this
in the original article "Why would you want to use Symfony instead of Z" the
"Z" was a continuation of the series of letters X, Y, Z used in a previous
sentence, or just a typo. The article has since been updated to try and stop
any slow thinking trolls.

------
ericclemmons
I switched from ZF to Symfony nearly 2 years ago when 2.0 was still trying to
figure out folder structure.

Clearly, it wasn't for the "merits" of the framework. I switched because of
the merits of the communit surrounding it and decided I wanted to hitch my
horse to those that consider architecture, conventions and quality as
important as I do.

To me, it's less about which framework you're using but the community,
ecosystem or whatever that comes with it. PHP generally sucks for this, as
most PHP groups all got their start via WorPress. Symfony's community seems to
cater to an entirely different audience than ZF has historically.

------
mikelbring
I am going to stick with <http://laravel.com>, Laravel 4 is going to be
awesome.

~~~
elliotanderson
And will leverage Symfony2 Components as well [1]. Great to see the different
camps working towards interoperability.

1\. <http://www.thenerdary.net/post/30859565484/laravel-4>

~~~
mikelbring
Yes it does. Laravel 3 already has some Symfony components. No need to rewrite
when there are already great libraries out there.

